# Such versatile creatures!



## xololady (Aug 31, 2010)

The new neighbor, who barrel races with her horse cannot believe all the things I can do with my goats. 

Here is a pic of what we did after thanksgiving dinner!


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

LOVE IT!! (Wish our goat was gentle enough to do that!)


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

That's great!


----------

